# Razorback Weapons Project



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, i like to share with you this new project. 
lately i posted some scratchbuild rhinos that i made. this time i need to make them the weapons turret for Razorback options.

the first cannon tha i will make is the Psycannon, i know, razorback can't take that option, but it can be emulated. 
Assault cannon + psybolt ammo = Psycannon (Heavy 4, Strenght 7, AP 4, rending)

First Step

preparing the psycannons. 
I used some extra psycannons that i dont use, we need two of them.
the first one need a modification, we must make it backward. So, cut the cannon side and hand side. paste the cannon side where been the hand.
later, paste both psycannon together (i used a piece of sprue to separate them)










Next step.

cut the base of the cannon, y use plasticard.










Next.

Decorate the upper side of the base and add the holder for the cannon.
cut the top of the cannon and paste some extra pieces to the cannons (we must make them longer). 
picture speaks for his own.










Next

Paste the top to the psycannons.
put the psycannons on the base using a tube to make it movable.

the result is the next




























Hope you like, any opinion? ideas for the next cannons.?


Next cannons.

- TL Lasscannon

- LasPlas cannon

- Heavy bolters.

:so_happy::so_happy::so_happy::so_happy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This is excellent. I was only contemplating lately on how to make a lasplas turret for the spare rhino I have lying around. Well done.


----------

